# motor surging and/or temporarly coughing when I hit the snow pile



## jdtrs27 (Nov 23, 2010)

I just put on a new carb on my 8hp tecumseh, and I was just wondering if it is normalfor the motor to surge most of the time, and when I hit a pile or snow it will kind of cut out for a second, not die, and then keep on running. Is this normal. if not, what can I adjust to make it better.


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

can you post the model # of the machine?
better yet, post up some pictures of the carb.
Some are fixed jet style and some older ones have a high speed adjustment at the bottom of the carb bowl.
On the fixed model carb there is a throttle lever adjustment screw that can raise or lower the RPM. This can also smooth out the surging.
It sounds as though the governor is working, yet the RPM maybe set too low.
You need to be careful. A very small increase in RPM can solve the trouble, but you don't want to exceed the maximum recommended RPM for the engine.


----------



## jdtrs27 (Nov 23, 2010)

well it is a John Deer TRS 27, with a 8 hp tecumseh. I just bought a brand new carb and bolted it on. Both the old and new carb have adjustments. I beleive there is one on the bottom of the carb and one on the side. I assume one is idle and the other is the high speeed valve. I havent messed with either. I just wondered if the surging is normal on something with a governer like that. So the adjustment on the bottom of the bowl, which setting does that change?


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

screw on the bottom of the bowl, if it's the knurled kind with a spring,
can be turned in a 1/4 turn at a time in (if you picture holding it in your hand clockwise), do this until it runs smooth, then back off it will surge, 1/8 turns (in)till smooth


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Take a look at this video, it might explain the adjustment for your carb.


----------



## HDNewf (Nov 23, 2010)

jdtrs27 said:


> I just put on a new carb on my 8hp tecumseh, and I was just wondering if it is normalfor the motor to surge most of the time, and when I hit a pile or snow it will kind of cut out for a second, not die, and then keep on running. Is this normal. if not, what can I adjust to make it better.


No, this is not normal. It sounds to me like the high speed (main) jet is too lean. The adjustment screw is on the bottom of the float bowl. Turning it counter-clockwise will flow more fuel.


----------

